# Meta 666 Hauptlager demontieren



## Gudyo (6. Februar 2014)

Guten Abend,
möchte meinen Rahmen neu pulvern lassen. Demontage der Wippe ist ja kein Problem aber wie bekomme ich die Hauptlager an der Bananenschwinge raus? Wäre nett wen mir jemand einen Tipp geben würde. Das I-Net schweigt sich leider aus.


----------



## Ollibolli11 (7. Februar 2014)

auf YouTube ansehen:






Ist recht einfach nachzubauen, ein Rohr größerer Innendurchmesser wie das lager, 1 Unterlegscheibe größer wie der Rohrdurchmesser zum Abstützen und eine in Lagerdurchmesser ( bisschen kleiner) um das Lager herauszuziehen
2 Muttern und eine Gewindestange. 
Bei Verständnis problemen kann ich ne Zeichnung machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gudyo (7. Februar 2014)

Großes Kino, daran hab ich gar nicht gedacht mal auf englisch zu suchen. Danke!!


----------

